# What the blazes happened to the German dictionary?!!



## GauchoBritanico

OK, it may have happened a while ago - I've been on holiday recently.  But where did the German dictionary go?! Do you realise people RELY on this as one of the few trustworthy online dictionaries around? HELP!


----------



## *SmilE*

I totally agree!
What happened?!?
I need this German Dictionary!!


----------



## cuchuflete

*SmilE* said:
			
		

> I totally agree!
> What happened?!?
> I need this German Dictionary!!



Hello folks,

I'll try to recall the events for you.  A few days after I signed up for the forum, the former dictionaries' source, Collins, pulled the plug.
Apparently they didn't like 'giving it away'.  The Forum Administrator scrambled and came up with replacement dictionaries- Espasa- for
Italian, French and Spanish.  Apparently they don't have a German edition.

That's it.  Some folks have taken to giving the Administrator a hard time about it, which seems totally out of line.  There is, in another thread in this sub-forum, a link to another site with a German dictionary and forum.

Use the Search facility if you don't stumble onto it quickly.

Best regards,
Cuchufléte

PS- If you feel like throwing something at someone, you might try a note to the former provider, though while that may diminish your rage, it's not apt to produce a useful result.


----------



## cuchuflete

GauchoBritanico said:
			
		

> OK, it may have happened a while ago - I've been on holiday recently.  But where did the German dictionary go?! Do you realise people RELY on this as one of the few trustworthy online dictionaries around? HELP!



Here it is:

"leo.org provides a German dictionary and forum."

Your tabloid style thread title leads me to wonder out loud,
"Whatever happened to the Almirante Belgrano?  With that great nickname, I'm sure you could tell two contrasting stories to explain it.

Good luck with the Alemán

C


----------



## quehuong

German speaking individuals who complain a lot about not having a German-English dictionary on this site,

Please, be considerate and understanding.


----------



## DDT

Hi Mike,
May I suggest you should set a permanent post (as in the beginning of the French and Italian forums) explaining what Chu just resumed? Otherwise I'm afraid that we'll be having threads (and following posts) complaining about the lack of a German dictionary the whole time.
Despite of the fact that those "attacks" might affect you or not (I guess you're not caring that much), I think this might be a good way to avoid any further bothering (both by polite and unpolite people).

DDT


----------



## mkellogg

I thought that the current explanation on the main site was sufficient, but maybe you are right.  I'll try to put up a FAQ here.

I doubt it will help, though.  Besides, I'm getting used to all the hate mail.


----------



## vachecow

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Besides, I'm getting used to all the hate mail.


Do people really give you that much hate mail??  Didn't you "create" these forums??


----------

